# [DUP] vi(m) als Defaulteditor in Gentoo

## Deever

Als Folge von diesem Thread möchte ich eine Umfrage starten. Soll nano als "Standard"editor durch vi oder vim ersetzt werden? Es würde zugleich auch das Problem lösen, daß Gentoo defaultmäßig gegen den Standard verstößt, welcher das Vorhandensein von vi vorschreibt.

Vorteile einer Umstellung:Die Bereitschaft, einen brauchbaren Editor, der noch dazu auf jedem UNIX-System vorhanden ist, zu lernen, wird erhöht.

vi ist vorhanden, deshalb würde Gentoo in einem Punkt weniger geltende Standards verletzen.

Installation ist nicht so luserkompatibel. Das heißt, daß Lesefaule und andere Bananengeradebieger (in Extremfällen) mit einer anderen Distribution anfangen werden als Gentoo, was sich wiederum auf das Niveau dieses Forums hier auswirken dürfte.

Nachteile:nano-User müßen nano zuerst installiern.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, als Emacs-User finde ich vi(m) *ähem* unkomfortabel... Dann lieber nano, an den ich mich mittlerweile auch ganz gut gewöhnt habe. Als Default lieber ein Editor, den man auch wirklich benutzen kann. Nein, ich mag vi wirklich nicht... :Confused: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin ein vim Fanatiker, ich schreib alles mit vim. Dennoch ist meine Antwort: nein.

----------

## leo2k

ich finde vim für anfänger etwas umständlich zu bedienen. aber ich habe mich auch daran gewöhnt, und dann hat er einfach extrem viel mehr komfort gegenüber nano.

leo

----------

## Lensman

Ich wäre dafür. Im Gegensatz zum vi ist mir Nano noch bisher Standardmäßig auf keinem Unix/Linux System begegnet. Ich war doch erstmal sehr verdutzt, als ich das erste mal Gentoo installierte: in das System ein chroot gemacht und dann auf einmal keinen vi gefunden  :Shocked: 

Außerdem denke ich, dass ein vi(m) auf jedes System gehört. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das es hier irgendwo einen User gibt, der nicht den vim installiert hat (auch wenn er eigentlich emacs User ist), aber da mag ich mich auch sicherlich täuschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hm, ich hab mich sehr an nano gewöhnt und mir is es  mit vim zu komplizirt,  aber ich denk mal vim hat viel vorteile,  ich wäre für nano, jedoch wäre es toll für diejnigen die sich die vorteile des  vim zu nutzen machen wollen  auch vim genau so wie nano zu integrieren.

MFG

  BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Moorenkopf

Wenn ich mir überlege, ich hätte bei meiner ersten Installation mit vi arbeiten müssen, stimme ich klar für nano.

----------

## Arudil

"Für vi(m) braucht es ein eignes Howto"

Nano/Pico hingegen ist nahezu idiotensicher  :Smile: 

Ich wäre dafür vi standardmässig dabei zu haben, aber Nano als alternative muss draufbleiben  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir überlege, ich hätte bei meiner ersten Installation mit vi arbeiten müssen, stimme ich klar für nano.
> 
> 

 

genau das mein ich , vim is ein guter editor, aber sehr komplex, ich hab immernoch schwirikeiten mit, (vieleicht liegt es auch an mir  :Razz:  ) und beim erstem mal Gentoo installen hätte ich total den überblick verlohren . deswegen denke ich muss nano mindestens noch zusetzlich verfügbarsein 

MFG

   BlackBurn_Gentoo

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, vi ist nicht leicht, aber genial.

daher finde ich es sollten beide standardmässig beides installiert sein.

----------

## Corax

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir überlege, ich hätte bei meiner ersten Installation mit vi arbeiten müssen, stimme ich klar für nano.

 

Oh ja. Ich habe mich erst in den letzten Tagen mit vim beschäftigt, war vorher strikter Emacs - User. Nun, man kann sich eingewöhnen, manchmal ist vim auch bequemer als Emacs. Trotz alledem, all den Erstinstallateuren möchte ich vi nicht zumuten. Die Wahl für nano war gar nicht so schlecht. Bedenke auch, die Dateien, die für eine Installation editiert werden müssen, bedürfen wahrlich nicht eines vi. Das kann nano genauso gut. Und er ist eben einfacher zu benutzen. Wir sind hier schließlich keine Elite, auch wenn sich so manch als solche fühlen möchte. Wer soll denn all die Fragen, die dann in den Foren auftauchen, beantworten? Immer wieder denselben Kram aufschreiben... Gentoo installieren zu wollen, sollte nicht heißen, einen häßlcihen Editor erlernen zu müssen.

----------

## amne

Am besten vim statt nano, die Installationsanleitung gibts nur mehr via IRC und die Stagearchive muss man sich erst mit dem hex-Editor zusammenbasteln - so bleibt Gentoo auch weiter elitär! </sarkasmus>

Ich finde Idee userfeindlich und daher nicht sinnvoll. Über einen optionalen vi(m) auf der LiveCD und in der Standardinstallation kann man sich ja Gedanken machen, aber alles andere ist unnötig. Um welchen Standard handelt es sich eigentlich?

----------

## calvin-gr

ich bin umbedingt dafür, dass vi(m) standartmäsig auf gentoo installiert wird und auch auf die livecd kommt.

man kann ja nano zusätzlich drauf lassen.

----------

## Neo_0815

vi ist Pflicht - raus mit dem komischen nano  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## chrib

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Als Folge von diesem Thread möchte ich eine Umfrage starten. Soll nano als "Standard"editor durch vi oder vim ersetzt werden? Es würde zugleich auch das Problem lösen, daß Gentoo defaultmäßig gegen den Standard verstößt, welcher das Vorhandensein von vi vorschreibt.
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mal neugierig, welcher Standard schreibt das Vorhandensein von vi vor?

Abgesehen von der kleinen Frage ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, welcher Editor "Standard" ist. Ist kein vi(m) auf dem System vorhanden, so wird er halt installiert. Wobei es mich als eingefleischten vim-Nutzer schon freuen würde, wenn der vi(m) nicht erst nachträglich installiert werden müsste, sondern als zusätzliche Auswahl zu nano vorhanden wäre.

----------

## the-pugnacity

eindeutig nano....

ich komm zwar mit vi klar aber nano ist einfach mal beser und komfortabler ne lösung währe das man nano und vi auf die cd packt

----------

## dertobi123

Der gute vi(m) ist auf den LiveCDs standardmäßig vorhanden. 

Unter anderem um die Stage Archive nicht unnötig zu vergrößern gibt es nur einen Editor, und da ist nano für diesen Zweck die optimalere Wahl, auch wenn ich selbst vim Nutzer bin. Weiterhin ist der Thread sicherlich ein [DUP] ... und um welchen "Standard" es geht würde mich auch interessieren; zumal auch Debian afaik standardmäßig nur mit nano daher kommt ....

----------

## Neo_0815

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Der gute vi(m) ist auf den LiveCDs standardmäßig vorhanden. 
> 
> Unter anderem um die Stage Archive nicht unnötig zu vergrößern gibt es nur einen Editor, und da ist nano für diesen Zweck die optimalere Wahl, auch wenn ich selbst vim Nutzer bin. Weiterhin ist der Thread sicherlich ein [DUP] ... und um welchen "Standard" es geht würde mich auch interessieren; zumal auch Debian afaik standardmäßig nur mit nano daher kommt ....

 

Meine Debian Installationen haben alle einen vi default - welche Version nimmst du denn?

MfG

----------

## dertobi123

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Meine Debian Installationen haben alle einen vi default - welche Version nimmst du denn?

 

Woody, absolute Minimalinstallation.

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm also die Sarge ones haben vi.

MfG

----------

## Romses

Hmmm...

Dann müsste ich also einen 3. Editor lernen.

Neben nano und joe nun auch vim?

Ich persönlich würde nicht umsteigen, allerdings sind Editoren ja auch nicht gerade Platzverschwender.

Wie wäre es denn, nano und vim auf den cd's zu installieren, und dem User die Wahl zu lassen?

Gruß Romses

----------

## dertobi123

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es denn, nano und vim auf den cd's zu installieren, und dem User die Wahl zu lassen?

 

Wie ich bereits erwähnte, ist dies bereits der Fall.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Hm also die Sarge ones haben vi.
> 
> MfG

 

hey, hier ist es total egal, was debian hat oder nicht, Fakt ist:

 vi(m) ist beliebt und viele Distris haben es

 das ist aber kein Grund, ein "Standard" zu definieren, wo drauf steht, vi ist Pflich, an welche Stelle von POSIX-Standard steht das?

 vim sehr nett ist, aber ganz ungeeignet, wenn man damit noch nie gearbeitet hat

 nano seine Arbeit extrem gut erledigt, wenn man das System aufsetzt

 emerge vim zu machen und dann vim weiter benutzen

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum vim Standard sein soll, ich bin dagegen, obwohl ich selber ein vim Fanatiker und alles damit schreibe.

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Neo_0815 wrote:*   Hm also die Sarge ones haben vi.
> 
> MfG 
> 
> hey, hier ist es total egal, was debian hat oder nicht, Fakt ist:
> ...

 

da hast du wohl recht. aber vielleicht kann man vim mit in die standard installation aufnehmen. ich persönlich bevorzuge nämlich auch eher vi als einen anderen, obwohl ich früher auch mehr mit joe oder pico gearbeitet habe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 76062563

Jedes Mal wenn ich schau ist Gleichstand... und zwar auf die Stimme genau  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Ich benutze immer gern vim, aber nano reicht doch für das, was man macht, bis man das installierte system bootet, vollkommen aus, oder? Und wenn man partout Gentoo mit vim installieren will, dann muß man halt z.B. Knoppix booten und damit Gentoo installieren statt mit der Live-CD. Da wird dann schon vim dabei sein.

Ein Punkt, der für nano spricht, ist, daß der halt einfach selbsterklärend ist. Weil da steht ja die Gebrauchsanweisung kurz und knapp am unteren Bildschrimrand. vim hingegen bedarf einer Einarbeitungszeit. Und da Gentoo für den "Normal"-User ja ohnehin schon schwierig genug zu installieren ist, sollte man das nicht noch dadurch unnötig verkomplizieren, daß man nano als Standars-Editor rausschmeißt. Sonst verschreckt man ja noch mehr Wechselwillige von vorne herein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vim ist zwar viel Leistungsstärker, aber einfach zu kompliziert für Anfänger :o)

Aus diesem Grund: Pro nano!

Und überhaupt stimme ich bbgermany's letztem Post, voll und ganz zu.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und wenn man partout Gentoo mit vim installieren will, dann muß man halt z.B. Knoppix booten und damit Gentoo installieren statt mit der Live-CD.

 

Bleibt doch bitte bei den Fakten, auf den Gentoo LiveCDs ist vim genauso drauf, wie auf Knoppix.

----------

## Anarcho

Stimmt,

hierbei geht es ja um die chroot umgebung bzw. die erste minimale installation. 

OK, man kann direkt nach dem ersten emerge sync emerge vim machen (was ich mache) aber lästig ist es schon.

Ich würde mir wünschen das zumindest in stage3 der vim mit dabei ist.

----------

## primat

So langsam setzt sich der vim ab, wie es sich auch gehört. Schon alleine, dass man bei nano auf keinen fall das -w vergessen darf macht Ihn für Anfänger unbrauchbar. Man könnte das natürlich sicherlich auch als default setzten.

Gruss 

primat

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Stimmt,
> 
> hierbei geht es ja um die chroot umgebung bzw. die erste minimale installation. 
> 
> 

 

die stages brauchen vim auch gar nicht. Wenn du von einer LiveCD bootest und installierst, brauchst du nicht die Dateien in der chroot Umgebung zu editieren. Editiere sie z.B. vom /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf mit vim von der liveCD. Deshalb ist es nicht notwenig. Ich mache es so.

----------

## primat

Also Pablo_supertux,

mit dieser Argumentation machen wir es doch am Besten ganz einfach und nehmen keinen Editor in die Stage Archieve auf!

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *primat wrote:*   

> Also Pablo_supertux,
> 
> mit dieser Argumentation machen wir es doch am Besten ganz einfach und nehmen keinen Editor in die Stage Archieve auf!
> 
> Gruss

 

das ginge auch, aber findest du nicht, dass ihr übertreibt?

----------

## R!tman

Ich bin absolut für vim. Ich benutze nano nur bei einer Gelegenheit; nämlich wenn ich Sachen (zB hier aus dem Forum) copy-paste. Bei vim ist immer alles verschoben. Es weiss nicht zufällig jemand wie man das in den Griff bekommt? Dann könnte ich nämlich nano endgültig in die Tonne hauen  :Smile: .

[edit]Jetzt wo ich es mal erwähnt habe, habe ich mal danach gesucht und auch was gefunden. Das Problem ist erledigt, nano schon weg  :Smile: [/edit]

[edit2] *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Wow, vielen DANK! Das hat mich immer gestört, ich habs halt "von Hand" korrigiert, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!
> 
> Eventuell könntest du die Lösung der Vollständigkeitshalber dirket in dein "Edit:" schreiben.

 

Die Lösung ist in die "paste" Umgebung zu wechseln. Das geht entweder mit 

```
:set paste
```

oder, wie ich es gelöst habe, mit

```
echo "set pastetoggle=<F10>" >> ~/.vimrc
```

Wie man sich vielleicht schon denken kann, wechselt man mit F10 zur "paste" Umgebung, und auch wieder heraus.

Vielen Dank nochmal, psyqil!

[/edit2]Last edited by R!tman on Sun Apr 03, 2005 8:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## psyqil

```
:set paste
```

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Installation ist nicht so luserkompatibel. Das heißt, daß Lesefaule und andere Bananengeradebieger (in Extremfällen) mit einer anderen Distribution anfangen werden als Gentoo, was sich wiederum auf das Niveau dieses Forums hier auswirken dürfte.
> 
> 

 

Genau mit 'solchen' Ansagen ziehst Du das Niveau herunter  :Sad:  ! Denk' mal bitte drueber nach...

----------

## R!tman

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> :set paste
> ```
> ...

 

Tja, das warst Du wohl schneller als ich. Ich lasse mein [edit] aber drin! Auf jeden Fall trotzdem vielen Dank!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> :set paste
> ```
> ...

 

geil... hab schon seit so langer Zeit danach gesucht, aber nie gefunden.

----------

## Kev111

 *R!tman wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> :set paste
> ```
> ...

 

Wow, vielen DANK! Das hat mich immer gestört, ich habs halt "von Hand" korrigiert, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!

Eventuell könntest du die Lösung der Vollständigkeitshalber dirket in dein "Edit:" schreiben.

----------

## ConiKost

Also ich bin dagegen ...

Finde einfach Nano viel bequemer.

----------

## tgurr

Dagegen! 

Wenn man im Forum das Nivea anheben möchte sollte man vielleicht die ganz schwachsinnigen [OT] Threads löschen oder OT ganz verbieten, dafür gibt es IRC, ICQ usw..

Ansonsten ist die Arbeit der Mods super, [DUP] Threads werden schnell erkannt und geschlossen etc.

Nur das OT nimmt in letzter Zeit wirklich überhand. Vielleicht sollte man auch Verwarnungen einführen.

MfG. Psy

----------

## 76062563

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Dagegen! 
> 
> Wenn man im Forum das Nivea anheben möchte sollte man vielleicht die ganz schwachsinnigen [OT] Threads löschen oder OT ganz verbieten, dafür gibt es IRC, ICQ usw..
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Arbeit der Mods super, [DUP] Threads werden schnell erkannt und geschlossen etc.
> ...

 

Bis auf die Nivea stimme ich dir in jeder Hinsicht zu!

----------

## R!tman

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *Psy' wrote:*   Dagegen! 
> 
> Wenn man im Forum das Nivea anheben möchte sollte man vielleicht die ganz schwachsinnigen [OT] Threads löschen oder OT ganz verbieten, dafür gibt es IRC, ICQ usw..
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Arbeit der Mods super, [DUP] Threads werden schnell erkannt und geschlossen etc.
> ...

 

LOL

----------

## amne

Na sowas, das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal.

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-134511.html

----------

